# The Batman: Erster Trailer zum neuen DC-Film mit dem dunklen Ritter



## AndreLinken (24. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Erster Trailer zum neuen DC-Film mit dem dunklen Ritter* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Erster Trailer zum neuen DC-Film mit dem dunklen Ritter*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2020)

Muss zugeben dass Pattinson besser in der Rolle rüberkommt als gedacht. Scheint wohl auch noch nen Tick härter als die Nolan-Filme zu werden.

Ich bleib mal gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cobar (24. August 2020)

Der "dunkle Ritter" sollte aufpassen, dass der Film nicht zu dunkel wird, sonst erkennt man nicht mehr viel, aber vielleicht ist ja gerade das der Gedanke dahinter?


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Muss zugeben dass Pattinson besser in der Rolle rüberkommt als gedacht. Scheint wohl auch noch nen Tick härter als die Nolan-Filme zu werden.
> 
> Ich bleib mal gespannt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Die Twilight-Zeiten sind länger vorbei und Pattison älter.

Wer immer noch (trotz Bart) wie ein Milchreisbubi wirkt ist Daniel Radcliffe. Trotz der vergangenen Jahre.


----------



## Nico69l1 (24. August 2020)

wenig einfallsreich. düüüüster düster und so. hui. da kann ein 12jähriger schon mal begeistert auf seiner sitzerhöhung rumrutschen. ich nehme es pattiboy einfach nicht ab. ich würde ihn locker umhauen. in year one haben wir einen jungen bruce. trotzdem ist der 190 groß und 100kg schwer. 

ps: toller schauspieler ohne zweifel aber halt nicht für einen riesen psychopathen mit den besten martial arts skills der welt.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Muss zugeben dass Pattinson besser in der Rolle rüberkommt als gedacht.


Ich finde, der kommt zu sehr als Klischee-rebellischer Schüler rüber, statt als erfolgreicher Millionär, der er ja als Bruce Wayne ist.



> Colin Farrell als Oswald Cobblepot, der auch als Penguin bekannt ist.


Viel Glück. DeVitos Penguin ist eine Meßlatte, die für Farrell verdammt hoch hängt.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2020)

... mich wundert das hier niemand den einen Schläger erwähnt, der trotz Haue von Bäääätman noch laufen kann.  

Pattinson macht das ja nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie sieht mir das alles nach einer low-cost-Produktion aus. Von dem Bat-Mobil mag ich an der Stelle gar nicht sprechen, was soll das sein?! Allerdings find ich Commissioner Gordon gut besetzt, was aber vllt. daran liegen mag, dass ich den Schauspieler schon in Bond und natürlich Westword ziemlich gut finde!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Viel Glück. DeVitos Penguin ist eine Meßlatte, die für Farrell verdammt hoch hängt.



Obwohl das eigentlich nicht möglich ist, wird er im schlechtesten Falle diese Latte gleich mehrfach reißen.
Farrell ist in meinen Augen großartig, wenn er einen bestimmten Typus darstellen soll.
Leider hat er aber schauspielerisch imme rwieder arge Lestungsunterschiede.
Sunny Crockett im Miami Vice Film zum Beispiel war für mich schon Fremdschäm Niveau - und das ist jetzt keine äußerst komplexe Rolle.
Gut, wohl Geschmacksache.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. August 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... mich wundert das hier niemand den einen Schläger erwähnt, der trotz Haue von Bäääätman noch laufen kann.


Welchen Schläger meinst du? Der wurde doch gut zu Boden geprügelt und das ziemlich kompromisslos. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pattinson macht das ja nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie sieht mir das alles nach einer low-cost-Produktion aus. Von dem Bat-Mobil mag ich an der Stelle gar nicht sprechen, was soll das sein?!


Gerade den Stil finde ich interessant. Erinnert mich stellenweise an die Arkham-Spiele und gleichzeitig ist es mal was anderes. Vor allem, wenn ich an den Tumbler aus der Dark Knight-Trilogie denke, ist das Batmobil hier doch meiner Meinung nach deutlich passender und kein protziger Panzer.

Mich hat der Trailer auf jedenfall schon mal interessiert zurückgelassen. Hoffe, der Film wird kein Rohrkrepierer. Wäre schade drum.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (25. August 2020)

Kein schlechter Trailer aber ein paar Szenen sehen aus als wären sie direkt aus Batman Begins kopiert.
Ich freue mich da eher auf Zack Snyder's Justice League und Ben Affleck als Batman.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2020)

Wieso wurde jetzt eine zweite News zum Trailer online gestellt? Die 3 Stunden davor hätte doch auch gereicht. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phone (25. August 2020)

Das Bamobil haben sie aus Zeitgründen vom MadMax Set geklaut!


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Das Bamobil haben sie aus Zeitgründen vom MadMax Set geklaut!


... genau das dachte ich mir nämlich auch!


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Obwohl das eigentlich nicht möglich ist, wird er im schlechtesten Falle diese Latte gleich mehrfach reißen.


Na, das werden wir dann ja sehen.

Dem Bild aus dem Trailer zufolge haben sich die Macher jedenfalls scheinbar an dem Batman: Arkham City- Penguin orientiert.


----------



## Headbanger79 (25. August 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... genau das dachte ich mir nämlich auch!



Bezüglich des Batmobils wird es evtl. daran liegen, dass "Year 2" von Batman gezeigt wird, da hatte er vermutlich noch nicht seine endgültige superduper Ausrüstung (wobei sich die Autos ja sowieso immer mal wieder verändert haben). Von daher ist das vermutlich eher noch ein Prototyp und sieht deswegen nicht ganz so abgefahren aus wie in den Comics oder anderen Filmen.


----------

